# 18 months of travel in Europe



## 1302

I thought I should link our travels here.

In 2012/13 we managed:

France
Spain
Portugal
Italy
Nederlands
Austria
Slovenia
Croatia
Germany 

And of course Scotland, Wales and the UK.

Our blog is:
Www.paulandalisons2012tour.wordpress.com


----------



## Tezmcd

Fantastic read but the document is in reverse chronological order - at least on my PC


----------



## 1302

Tezmcd said:


> Fantastic read but the document is in reverse chronological order - at least on my PC


It was easier to up date from the top down - ie newest news first. Turn your PC upside down


----------



## 1302

Tezmcd said:


> Fantastic read but the document is in reverse chronological order - at least on my PC


It was easier to up date from the top down - ie newest news first. Turn your PC upside down


----------



## aldra

sounds good to me

upside down it is  

aldra


----------



## Scolds

We are soon to start our retirement trip around Europe and I love reading other peoples blogs, so thanks for the post it's now in my bookmarks for future reference.

Of course the more you read makes me wonder how good ours will be. 8O


----------



## 1302

aldra said:


> sounds good to me
> 
> upside down it is
> 
> aldra


 :lol:


----------



## Viper2439

*Great Thread*

Hi Paul,

New to this but hired a MH last year and toured Loire and loved it, used Aires rather than camp sites as i brought the book all the aires in france. due to retire from the Army next year and we plan to buy a MH and do exactly what you have done. Your tours are amazing and was wondering how you planned your routes, daily mileage etc or did you just move on and stop as you liked or did you have an itinerary.

So much to think about i suspect but what an adventure, cant wait to do something similar,

Regards


----------



## 1302

*Re: Great Thread*



Viper2439 said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> Your tours are amazing and was wondering how you planned your routes, daily mileage etc or did you just move on and stop as you liked or did you have an itinerary.
> 
> So much to think about i suspect but what an adventure, cant wait to do something similar,
> 
> Regards


Very little planning other than a few stops on the way to see friends but even then no fixed dates.we stopped t one site for 7 weeks as it suited us. As a result of that delay we lef the trip to Croatia until this year. 2013 saw a bit of a plan as thee dates coincided with car shows and we had less time due to returning tu UK for our first grandchild.

Good luck with it


----------



## Whatton

Thanks for posting the link, I managed to waste three hours of my companies very expensive time this morning reading all the diary pages. Great stuff


----------



## Whatton

Thanks for posting the link, I managed to waste three hours of my companies very expensive time this morning reading all the diary pages. Great stuff


----------



## 1302

Whatton said:


> Thanks for posting the link, I managed to waste three hours of my companies very expensive time this morning reading all the diary pages. Great stuff


Thanks - I noticed a blip on the stats  Im glad others enjoy my mumblings. It helpsme remember where we were at specific times too. I do an 'occassional' one when we are 'home' as you might have gleaned.

Paul - but you knew that as well


----------

